# Suspend or Hold Season Pass



## Pnocero (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a Tivo in my vacation home, and sometimes I let others use the place. It would be very helpful if there was a way to suspend all Season Passes while the guests are there so they don't get messages about Tivo trying to record while they are watching shows. Then when I return, I would like to resume the Season Pass.

To look at this from another direction, it would be great if there is a way to suspend just certain Season Passes. Similar reason, I have someone coming over and I don't want the hassle of Tivo asking about recording shows while other channels are being watched, for certain Season Passes only.


----------



## SkeeterTV (Oct 27, 2005)

I would use a suspend season pass function.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4817487#post4817487


----------

